# zweite Netzwerkkarte einrichten??

## zonny

Hallo,

ich habe eine Neuling-Frage und bitte um eure Hilfe.

Ich habe gentoo-Server aufgesetzt. Damals habe ich Treiber nur für eine Netzwerkkarte mit dem Kern kompiliert. Onboard ist noch eine Netzwerkkarte von Sis 9000. Jetzt möchte ich diese Karte für interne Nutzung aktivieren. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich Treiber für die Karte installieren kann. Soll ich noch mal mit make menuconfig den Treiber aktivieren? Oder gibt es eine alternativ? Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich Panic den Server kaputt zu machen, deshalb möchte ich make menuconfig noch mal durchführen.

Könnt Ihr mir helfen, bitte.

Grüße

zonny

----------

## m0021

im kernel existiert jedenfalls ein passender Eintrag, der als Modul oder Built-in (bei neukompilierung des kernels) gewählt werden kann.

zweites ergebniss bei google

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SIS900.html

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *zonny wrote:*   

> [...]Onboard ist noch eine Netzwerkkarte von Sis 9000. Jetzt möchte ich diese Karte für interne Nutzung aktivieren. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich Treiber für die Karte installieren kann.

 

Da hast du nicht viel Auswahl. Alle Devices die du verwenden willst müssen im Kernel aktiviert werden. Wenn ein 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 das Netzwerkinterface nicht anzeigt (z.B. eth1 wenn eth0 deine Standardkarte ist) dann bleibt dir nur das kompilieren des Kernels übrig.

 *zonny wrote:*   

> Soll ich noch mal mit make menuconfig den Treiber aktivieren? Oder gibt es eine alternativ? Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich Panic den Server kaputt zu machen, deshalb möchte ich make menuconfig noch mal durchführen.

 

Ich verstehe deine Angst nicht ganz. Prinzipiell kannst du die .config Datei ja einfach wegsichern welche deine Kernelkonfiguration enthält. Und wenn du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du ja einfach das Kernel Verzeichnis, so wie es jetzt gerade ist, wegsichern.

Wenn du den Kernel dann kompiliert hast kopierst du ihn halt einfach als z.B. testkernel nach /boot und erzeugst einen zusätzlichen GRUB/LILO Eintrag, welcher einfach den testkernel verwendet. Wenn alles in die Hosen geht brauchst du einfach nur zu rebooten und den funktionierenden Kernel wieder anzuwählen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cyril_sneer

Du kannst sogar, wenn du einfach nur den Treiber als Modul hinzufügen willst, diesen aktivieren, dann mit "make modules" einfach nur die Module neu machen, und mit "make modules_install" auch nur diese neu installieren. Geht schnell und das meiste (das fest eingebaute) des Kernels bleibt unberührt. Ich mache das immer so, wenn ich mal eben ein Modul benötige. Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar ein Argument für make, womit man gezielt nur ein Modul erneuern kann, wär jedenfalls ne brauchbare Sache. Bitte korrigieren oder ergänzen, falls meine Idee nicht gut ist.

----------

